# Debbie Does the Texas Auto Dealers Hall of Fame in Dallas - BBW, SWG, Imagery



## samster (May 2, 2010)

_~BBW, ~SWG, Imagery_ - A small town car dealer has a secret weapon for getting his dealership some notoriety. 


*Debbie Does the Texas Auto Dealers Hall of Fame in Dallas
by Samster​*
*Chapter 1*

ILLUSTRATION: http://fav.me/d2oumvh

Half way through the tour and Jeff Rockenberger wasnt impressed. Hills Autoplex was just like countless other auto dealerships in no account, mid sized Texas towns; nothing incredible about it at all. As Vice-Chairman of the Texas Auto Dealers Association hed seen hundreds just like it. Only difference was the owner of this one had just been elected as Wichita County District Commissioner, so the committee had nominated Hank Hill for Texas Auto Dealers Hall of Fame. 

Next to the big dealerships in the suburbs of Dallas, Houston, Austin and San Antonio this guy didnt have a hope in hell. But with some political clout the committee thought it best to keep the owner sweet. Jeff would recommend Hank as the third nomination. Then induct somebody from a big city dealership to the Hall of Fame.

so thats the showroom, explained Hank. Best rated in Texoma, got us a full five star rating. Now Ill take ya outside and show ya the lot, then well do the service bay.

Jeff forced a smile and looked out of the dealerships tinted glass windows. Even with the tint the sun was dazzlingly bright. Mid summer and Wichita Falls was smack dab in the middle of a heat wave; temperatures were stable at over a 100 degrees. A thick heat haze distorted the view of hundreds of stationary cars, trucks and SUVs.

Not an attractive sight for Jeff. In his mid fifties and a chain smoker he wasnt built for a mid summer walk around the lot. Unfortunately for him Hank Hill was tall, well built and looked like hed think nothing of such a walk. But Hank was a hell of a salesman, so watching the way the other guy squirmed he added.

Well take my truck.

Jeff brightened up. Sounds good!

Hotter than hell out there.

You bet.

So they loaded into a red Chevy pick-up and Hank showed off the lot. The front row of brand new vehicles, behind them the nearly new ones and at the back the high mileage clunkers he sold to suckers with poor credit. Then he showed off his new Napa auto parts store. Finally Hank pulled a slow u-turn and headed back to the main building.

I heard Hills Chrysler & Dodge down in Sugarlands up for nomination?

Your brother?

Damn straight.

Im headin down there next week. Big dealership.

Well I like to think our good ol country ways are better than what them there big city boys can do.

Absolutely, nodded Jeff without conviction.

We know how to put the customer into satisfaction, let me tell you.

Indeed.

Driving back to the showroom Hank felt his heart sink just a little. He was good enough for a nomination but he wasnt in the running for a win. That always went to one of the big boys. In Wichita Falls, Hank Hill was a big fish in a small pond. Down in Houston or Dallas he was more of a gold fish swimming in a big pond.

Pulling to a stop outside the dealership he killed the motor and stepped out into the heat. It hit like a freight train; a constant overpowering blast of heat.

Dang its hot, gasped Jeff.

Sure is, it was hot like this when I took the Coyotes to State back in 88.

Is that a football team?

Sure is. Won State too, I was quarterback, you ever play the game?

No.

Hank shrugged. This was a guy he had nothing in common with. Bonding wasnt really an option. 

Lets head on through to the service bay, another five star GM rated part of our dealership. I always say ya can sell a car once but ya get to service it forever.

Sure thing, then I better head over to the airport. Im booked on the afternoon flight down to Dallas.

Gotcha, you wanna grab a steak or something.

I dont have time.

Sure, dont want to miss your flight or nothing.

Thats for damned sure! thought Jeff sooner I get out of this crappy town the better. 

Jeff followed on into the service area. The heat mixed in with the fumes, engine oil and enclosed space made it insufferable. Hank made a point of showing off each service bay, pointing out its features whilst Jeff gasped for breath. How the guys in the service department coped with that stifling heat he didnt know.

Ever thought of air conditioning the service area? questioned Jeff.

Were doin our bit for the environment.

Frowning Jeff looked round at the gas guzzling trucks and SUVs being serviced. Hills Autoplex wasnt doing a damn thing for the environment; Hank Hill just didnt want to pay the utility bill. 

Thinkin of gettin one of them windmills in the lot.

Seriously?

Oh yeah, lied Hank Im big into the eco system.


Whilst Hank continued his tour of the service bay, Debbie Hill had arrived in reception. It was an arrival that always created a stir. The sales guys made sure they got into a spot where they could check out the bosss wife. With her juicy, improbably curvy hourglass figure usually shoehorned into a pair of tight jeans or an even tighter skirt she was quite a sight. Today was no exception.

Oh boy its Angel Cakes! said Brad Calkins.

Oh yeah!

Dang it Brad its not just her ta tas, thats a serious ass shes got on her.

Swwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeet!

Some serious badonkadonk there.

Yep thats a J-Lo but shes got there.

Im more into the bazongas.

Theyre fake.

An Id like to shake the guys hand who made em.

Keep it down guys, whispered Roy Johnson, Assistant Sales Manager. Dont want the boss hearin us.

Ol Hankll kick your ass big time!

Across the showroom Debbie had stopped her hip swaying wiggle and was stood in front of the reception desk.

Hi Mrs Hill, chirped Traci, Hills Autoplexs long standing receptionist.

Hi Traci, drawled Debbie. Wheres Hank?

Out back with some guy

Debbie brushed her hair over her shoulder and smiled. She got on with Traci; the woman didnt worry her. She was decent looking but not in Debbies league. She was something nice for Hank and his customers to check out; but nothing for Debbie to fret about. Traci couldnt even afford a decent pair of breast implants  they looked lopsided.

I want my Escalade valeted.

Sure thing Mrs Hill, Ill go sort it for ya.

With Traci keying a number into the phone Debbie wiggled her way over to the waiting room. Pooching her rear out just a little further she smiled smugly; she knew the sales guys were checking her out. Reaching into her handbag she pulled out her make-up compact and began to apply some extra lip gloss. Debbie Hill firmly believed you could never have enough lip gloss.

Relieved to be out of the sweltering service bay, Jeff was strolling back across the showroom with only the thought of getting the hell out of Dodge. It was a short flight down from Wichita Falls to Dallas but it was like two different worlds. He was anxious to get back to his world. Then he saw the blonde. 

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holly hell, whispered Jeff under his breath, his eyes glued to the tightly cupped piece of Texas sized ass. 

Debbie twisted round to check out the approaching figures, gasping slightly as her almost too tight Spanx struggled against her overly voluptuous figure. Catching her breath Debbie placed the lip gloss back into her compact and smiled; an older guy in an expensive suit was gawking at her ass like a sex starved teenager whilst her husband followed on. Obviously this was the guy from the Dealers Association and judging by the expensive suit worth kissing ass. Debbie Hill was good at this when she needed to be.

Hey handsome, winked Debbie.

Jeff gulped; her breasts rivaled the size of her butt. 

Ummm

Hank raised an eyebrow. This was the most animated hed seen Jeff Rockenberger all day. Now it was time to press home the advantage.

This here is my wife Debbie, said Hank. Debbie honey, this is Jeff Rockenberger from the Texas Auto Dealers Association, hes vice-president.

Whilst Jeff gawked at the overly curvy blonde MILF, husband and wife exchanged a knowing glance. It was a well practiced look from years of social climbing. Over the years many a business deal had been concluded as a result of the Hank and Debbie Hill tag team.

Thats amazin! gushed Debbie Im soooooo excited to meet ya!

Teetering slightly on her heels she leaned in, planting a kiss on his cheek. Jeff battled to regain his senses. Up close she smelled of sugary sweet perfume, her hot breath sending a shiver down his spine and her oversized breasts rubbing ever so slightly against his arm. Suddenly hed forgotten all about the flight back to Dallas and Wichita Falls seemed a whole load more attractive.

A pleasure to meet you Mrs Hill, he managed to stammer.

Please sugar, call me Debbie wontcha?

Yes indeed.

I was just takin Jeff here to the airport, said Hank. Offered to take him to McBrides for a steak but hes gotta head back to Dallas.

Aw thats soooooo sad, cooed Debbie. McBrides do such an awesome steak. Its sooooo big an juicy an it just melts in ya mouth.

Jeff was now lost deep in Debbie Hills cup of blonde sugar. His eyes had lowered from her perfectly made up, cosmetically pumped face and down to her even more excessively pumped breasts. There his eyes had remained. By the way the blonde continued to talk Jeff guessed she was used to that.

so are ya sure ya cant join us for lunch? queried Debbie.

Ummmerrr. 

Pulling his eyes up from her breasts Jeff focused on her. She was looking at him expectantly. Like she knew what he was going to say but just waiting for the confirmation.

I can take ya on a tour of the town after, added Debbie. Theres loads to see.

He didnt doubt that; with Debbie Hill alongside he wasnt going to be short of a pleasant view.

I suppose I could catch a later flight.

Woooohooooooooo!

Stood behind Hank winked at his wife; she flashed him a smile. Suddenly his chances of being inducted to the Texas Auto Dealers Hall of Fame looked a whole load better.


6.30pm and American Eagle flight 4777 rose above the north Texas plains. As the small turbo prop aircraft banked to the south and east the sun was setting and Jeff Rockenberger looked out onto the glitter of neon lights that was Wichita Falls. Somewhere down there was the blonde bombshell. Slowly the aircraft rose up to 15,000 before leveling off. Below him the town disappeared and was replaced by the vast, empty expanse of the plains.

Jeff closed his eyes and savored the sights, sounds and smell that had been Debbie Hill. After a steak dinner Hank Hill had headed back to the dealership and shed taken him on a tour of the town. The town had very little of interest to offer so theyd spent most of their time sat together in Starbucks. That had been just great with Jeff; shed sat up close to him, her hips rubbing against him and her sugary scent driving him crazy. More than once hed had to fight the temptation to just reach across and have a squeeze of those giant hooters

Oh boy

Minutes passed before his dream was broken by a female voice.

Excuse me sir, said the stewardess. Can I fix ya a drink?

UmmmsureIll have a Coke.

Ice?

You bet.

Sipping on his drink Jeff pulled out his briefcase and the report form for Hills Autoplex. The dealership had been good in every way but he could hardly justify inducting Hank Hill to the Hall of Fame ahead of some of the big city boys. But then he thought about Debbie Hill. Those curves were positively explosive

By the time the small aircraft began its descent into Dallas Fort Worth International Airport, Jeff Rockenberger had written a different report. Hank Hill was going to be inducted into the Texas Auto Dealers Hall of Fame.


----------



## Lou Grant (May 4, 2010)

Original and interesting premise. I'll be curious to see how this one plays out.


----------



## samster (May 8, 2010)

*Chapter 2*

ILLUSTRATION: http://fav.me/d2p8jod

Debbie loved doing Dallas. After the long drive down from Wichita Falls the Hills had checked into the Doral Hotel & Golf Resort. It was a sprawling five star hotel and resort and the northern edge of the metroplex, just across from Texas Motor Speedway and was holding host to the Texas Auto Dealers Awards. The Hills had taken the opportunity for a long weekend away. Their nine year old daughter Savannah was stopping over with friends and their eighteen year old son Danny was enjoying the prospect of a weekend alone with his girlfriend.

Hank had headed straight out onto the golf course whilst Debbie luxuriated in the spa. At that moment shed just finished her facial and was padding across the bar, wrapped in a luxurious robe and sipping fruit juice. Back in her younger days Debbie would have just worn a bikini but with a generous dose of middle aged spread the robe was effective in hiding some of her excess. 

Pausing by the refreshment table her greedy brown eyes rested on the tasty array of pastries. Debbie had a sweet tooth that she struggled to control. In just her robe she was showing off all her plumped up curves and stuffing herself with pastries didnt look good. Glancing round the spa the tubby MILF decided most the other women shared her over indulged look so she shrugged, smiled and grabbed a pastry. 

Shed taken two bites when a slender, blonde and bikini clad figure appeared next to her.

Hey Mrs Hill Senior!

Debbie groaned inwardly. It was her sister in law  Janelle Jenny Hill, second wife to Hanks brother; Clay.

Ummmhey Jenny.

So you an Hank are stayin here too?

Debbie nodded.

Sure are sugar, what with Hank been inducted into the hall of fame an all we got a suite

So did we, the biggest in the hotel.

I hardly believe that, snapped Debbie. The biggest suites only go to the dealers whore gettin inducted into the hall of fame. Last I heard Clay wasnt inducted. What with Hank so successful an all I just get used to the best

Jenny paused and eyed the smug smile. She didnt like Debbie Hill. The woman made her insecure. Always so picture perfect, self assured and safely married; Debbie was a first wife who was holding onto her man. Unlike Jenny, who was a second wife constantly looking over her shoulder. So Jenny had a dig into Debbies soft spot.

Still trying to diet Debbie? said Jenny, reaching out and poking Debbies soft middle.

Ouch!

You should go on my diet, added Jenny, running her other hand across her gym toned abs.

Hank doesnt want me to. 

Hanks a chubby chaser?

Glaring at the younger, slimmer blonde Debbie tried to think of a comeback. Truth was Jenny looked like Debbie had fifteen years, two kids and many sweet treats ago. That made the middle aged former cheerleader insecure. But she did have her own aces to play, so Debbie fired back at the second wifes soft spot.

When ya have a real relationship with a man theres more to it than what you can even imagine, sugar.

I do have a real relationship with Clay, snapped Jenny.

Sure ya do, sugar purred Debbie condescendingly, taking a final bite of her pastry. Until he decides to marry his next receptionist. Ya know Hank was tellin me he went down to Clays dealership just last month, hes just hired some hot little gal or receptionwhats she called?

I dunno.

Debbie winked. I betcha ya do, an considerin how ya got your man I reckon Id watch every little slut he hangs around real close.

Are you calling me a slut?

Clay was married to wife number one when he started screwin ya, wasnt he sugar?

It wasnt like that!

Sure looked like it to me.

At that Debbie brushed past the fuming Jenny and headed on to her next treatment. Jenny stood watching her leave; that oversized bubble butt jiggling just slightly with each step. 

Fat ass, whispered Jenny under her breath. 


Out on the golf course the temperature was rising. The heat wave was still on and mid afternoon temperatures were holding steady at 105, but that didnt stop the intensity of Hank and Clay Hill as they duked it out. Heading to the final hole they were dead equal. Both were natural sportsmen and excellent amateur golfers; at their local clubs they both won more than their fair share of trophies. With a competitive streak running a country mile wide the two Hills brothers were having at it. There was something a lot more important than the $300 bet riding on the game; pride.

Damn its hot, said Hank.

Not losin your stamina are ya Hank?

Like hell I am, just sayin its hot is all.

Thats the kinda thing a man whos losin his stamina would say.

An thats the kinda smart ass thing a guy who cant throw 6000 passing yards in a season would say.

Bull, you never threw that

The two young caddies rolled their eyes; these two guys went at each other like two kids.

Five minutes later a frustrated and somewhat out of breath Hank, accompanied by his caddy, was searching around the rough for his ball. Hed overcooked the tee shot, and with Clays ball safely on the green he looked to be out of contention. Hanks blood was still boiling after his younger brothers comments before hed set off in search of the ball.

Army golf my ass, snarled Hank.

Say what Mr Hill? queried the teenage caddy.

Nothin.

The two searched a little more. On the green Clay was some distance away walking towards his ball. He was going to have a clear shot at the green.

Its here Mr Hill, said the caddy, pointing down at the ball.

Hanks heart sank. The ball was in deep rough with a tree dead in front. He glanced across at Clay, he was facing away and couldnt see. Grabbing the ball Hank stumbled slightly, slipped and landed on the fairway. Then he dropped the ball in the perfect spot. Now he had a clear shot at the green.

Dang it I found the ball.

Isnt that cheatin? said the caddy.

Hank frowned. Experience had taught him the key to cheating was not to get caught. What counted in business counted the same in golf. He knew Clay played by those same rules.

I cant lie to ya son, drawled Hank earnestly. The answer is hell no.

But

I got a bad knee playin football years back so Im just clumsy. No rule against that?

I guess.

Particularly if you dont get caught, he winked.

The caddy nodded. Hank reached into his pocket, pulled out his wallet and handed over a $20 bill. The caddy smiled and put it in his pocket.

Valuable lesson there, son.

Whats that, Mr Hill?

Damned if I know.

With that he made his best swing of the game and the ball was on the green. Ten minutes later he was strolling back the winner. Next to him his younger brother was trying to control his anger. He hated losing to his older brother; particularly when said older brother cheated better than he had.

Dang it Hank you cheated, he stammered eventually.

Say what?

Youre a damned cheat!

A wins a win Clay ol boy, so Ill take my cash.

Jeeze, he muttered, reaching into his pocket and handing across the greenbacks. 

Seeing how Ive got some cash here, how bout I take you and that new wife of yours out for dinner tonight, say we meet bout seven in the lobby?

Okayshes called Jenny ya know.

Who is?

My wife.

Your new wife?

Yes.

Hardly seems worth rememberin, you might trade her in real quick.

Jackass! I actually love Jenny ya know.

You love that tight ass an them tits you bought her for Christmas, I always kinda liked ol Nancy

Clay thought about having a dig back about Hanks old wife but thought better of it. Hank and Debbie had been together since high school and over the years Clay had heard stories about guys whod make smart ass comments about Debbie Hill with Hank around. Last one was a salesman at Hills Autoplex whod ended up less a job and a couple of teeth. 


That evening walking across the Rubys Steakhouse parking lot the heat was still formidable. After a full day soaking up the suns powerful rays the asphalt was still warm; too warm to walk across in bare feet. In her open toe heels Jenny Hill could feel the heat. Throughout the half hour drive from the hotel to the steakhouse shed also found her temperature rising as she listened to Debbie Hill. Theyd shared a ride and it had been one long constant boast; Debbie had a new pool, Hank had bought her a new Cadillac, their son had a football scholarship to Baylor, her daughter had won some kids pageant. It had truly amazed Jenny how much bragging the woman could pack into a short drive.

What also amazed Jenny was just how fat Debbie had gotten over the year. It have been almost twelve months back when Jenny had last met her at the wedding, back then Debbie had been on the plump side of curvy. Over the year shed got bigger. Walking a step or two behind Jenny couldnt help smirking at the size of Debbies butt; it was shoehorned into a pair of too tight jeans and Jenny could make out slight girdle bulges around her thighs. Without a doubt Debbie Hill had got fat. 

Smug fat assed bitch, snarled Jenny under breath.

Say what? queried Clay, walking beside her.

Nothing.

Play nice with Debbie ya hear?

If she tells me about her stupid kids once more Im gonna scream.

Its just one meal.

Shes got fat too.

Hank likes her like that, chuckled Clay.

Jenny raised an eyebrow. Hanks a feeder?

Debbie was once a skinny little cheerleader, whispered Clay.

Interesting.

Play nice cos she has claws.

That womans too fat an dumb to catch me.

Youve been warned.

Up ahead Hank and Debbie were unaware of the conversation going on behind. Hank was eagerly awaiting his induction into the Hall of Fame that next day and Debbie was wondering what the Rubys Steakhouse dessert menu looked like. 

Stepping into the restaurant Debbie gasped at the contrast between the pizza oven outside temperature and the air conditioned restaurant. Hank and Clay stepped forward to find their table and Jenny stood next to Debbie. There was an unspoken understanding between the two Mrs Hills; the two Mr Hills sorted things out. Both Debbie and Jenny were content with that.

Hank took me out here last time we were down in Dallas, said Debbie. They do awesome steaks an its an amazin dessert menu. Its expensive but then my Hanks doin soooo well.

Debbie smiled and waited for a response. It was her version of a peace offering. She and Jenny were never going to be best friends but they could get along. Constant bitching made life difficult even for Debbie; a few months shy of her fortieth birthday shed mellowed some in middle age. Instead of taking the olive branch Jenny fired back with both barrels.

So Hank likes taking you out to feed ya up?

Say what sugar?

Just with Hank being a chubby chaser I guess he could be a feeder too?

Debbie felt her face flush red. She was growing to really hate Jenny. You skinny little runt

Cool it chubby, laughed Jenny. You might bust that girdle youre packed into.

Im notummmm 

The heated conversation was broken by Hank shouting across the restaurant.

This way girls! We got a table

Best damn view in the restaurant, added Clay. I can see that new Cowboys Stadium.

Im sittin there! shouted Hank.

Like hell ya are.

Jenny stepped forward with Debbie following on. Her big brown eyes narrowed. First a strong pang of jealousy ran through her; Jenny had a tight, slender and toned figure. Then anger took over. Jenny was a bitch and Debbie would make her pay. She just had to find out her weak spot.

After several t-bone steaks, and a salad for Jenny, Hank was in deep conversation with Clay about their glory days. 

Furthest I ever threw a touchdown pass was 75 yards, thats a high school record, bellowed Hank.

Like hell you did! Total B.S!

Sure did, says so in the record book. You should look it up. Page 109 , Texas High School Record book theres my face with 75 yards across it. Did it in 88, that game against Snyder, year I took the Coyotes to Statean won!

Whatever. How many games did ya get at Tech?

Damn knee.

I played a full season.

Yeah a season no one remembers.

Hey guys! chipped in Jenny. Isnt Texas Tech the college where that coach got on about the players fat little girlfriends?

Yeah, chuckled Hank. Before they fired Leachs sorry ass.

Best damn call of the year, added Clay. Total asshole.

Was Debbie your fat little girlfriend? said Jenny with an impish smile.

There was a silence. The two guys exchanged the look whilst Debbie felt her blood boil. Desperately she wanted to fire something back but Jenny was just so damn perfect; ten years younger, gym toned figure, a pretty face and long, picture perfect blonde hair. A total regulation, a grade hottie. 

Debbie was the hottest damn girlfriend on the team, exclaimed Hank.

Thank Hank sugar.

The stand off was broken by the arrival of the waitress. The two ex-jocks were loud at the table and management wanted them moved on fast, so she was taking the dessert order quick.

Dessert guys?

Ummm mused Debbie. She was still reeling from Jennys comments earlier on but years going out to restaurants with Hank had her programmed to salivate at the dessert menu. As it was Hank jumped in quick.

Hell, seeing as Im payin after I whupped Clay heres ass at golf and tomorrow I get inducted into the Texas Auto Dealers Hall of Fame, well have four of them double chocolate cheesecakes. 

Im on a diet, chipped in Jenny.

Like hell ya are! countered Hank yall skin an bones Jenny darlinnow youre a Hill we need to grow some curves on ya.

Like Debbie?

Heck yeah, now Debbie here has some prime curves. Nice, juicy and well rounded. Like I always say, meat is for the man, bone is for the dog.

Jenny laughed, Debbie felt her face redden.

Zip it Hank.

You got loads a meat Debbie, giggled Jenny.

Least my husband aint a dog.

Say what? said a confused Clay.

Shes just callin it like it is, said Hank, before he winked at the cute waitress. Four cheesecakes darlin. Then he turned back to Clay. That is a dog that cant throw a damn ball 75 yards.

It wasnt 75 yards

Through the remainder of the meal the two Mrs. Hills sat glaring at each other. Jenny picked away at her cheesecake whilst Debbie ate through her portion. It was too good not to. Next to them the two men re-lived their sporting glory days. The other diners were relieved when they headed out.


1 am and Clay Hill lay awake in bed. It was an oversized King bed with extra padding, luxurious pillows and premium sheets. Around him the room was silent apart from the faint hum of the hotels overworked air conditioning and his wifes soft breathing. She was asleep. 

He rolled over and gazed at her; she looked so peaceful. Like butter wouldnt melt in her mouth. He thought about his brothers smart assed comments  everyone thought Jenny was just his new model trophy wife but Clay loved her. Hed never really loved wife number one and was glad he was rid of the bitch. Life with Jenny was so much more fun. 

Then he thought about his wifes digs at Debbie. No doubt Jenny had been a bitch; but she was playing with fire. Clay was a year younger than his brother and had grown up with Debbie and knew what she could be like. When he watched the high school movies with the queen bitch head cheerleader/ prom queen he always figured the writer had once met Debbie.

He frowned. Jenny was coming across all picture perfect but she had her secrets and was deeply insecure. All hell was going to break loose if Debbie found out. 

Clay leaned across and kissed his sleeping wifes forehead. Be smart for once babe.

He didnt get a response  Jenny was a much deeper sleeper than she was thinker.


----------



## Grow (May 8, 2010)

Great setup and great work, as ever! :bow:

G.


----------



## zachi (May 8, 2010)

Grow said:


> Great setup and great work, as ever! :bow:



love it, too


----------



## hamster80 (May 9, 2010)

Is Jenny going to get fattened up? I hope so - great story and artwork. I love it!


----------



## LuvEmLarge (May 11, 2010)

This is a well written story that is also very interesting and fun to read. I hope to see the next installment very soon.


----------



## samster (May 12, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments, much appreciated

Its a five part story and the next part will be posted Saturday.


----------



## samster (May 15, 2010)

Chapter 3

ILLUSTRATION: http://fav.me/d2ppn47

8am and it was just shy of 100 degrees. The big, brassy Texas sun was beating down good and strong. Hank and Clay were finishing off an early morning round of golf. If the previous days game had been a tough, too close to call duel this game was a walk in the park for Hank. He hadnt even had to cheat once to be six stokes up. 

Clays mind wasnt in the game; his head was way backing in the summer of 88 at a high school football game. It was Hanks senior year and he was the best quarterback in Texas, leading the Coyotes to their record season. A year younger and Clay was back-up quarterback, so he spent most the game sat on his ass. They were playing Seymour High, a tiny town of 3,000 souls smack dab in the middle of nowhere and they sucked. The game was a rout so Clay was checking out the cheerleaders.

Go Coyotes! Go Hank!

His eyes had rested on Debbie. She was head cheerleader, blonde and the hottest girl at Wichita Falls High; and she knew it. There was too much noise around the small town stadium to hear what she was saying but Clay could see Debbie at the centre of attention. She was pointing and laughing at another girl; a tiny little thing called Terri. Clay had checked out Terri more than once. She was kinda cute. Not smokin hot like Debbie but she could still turn heads.

Maybe Debbie didnt like that?

The head cheerleader was laughing; Clay knew that laugh. It was false and mean. Two things Debbie excelled at. Next moment she reached across and grabbed at Terris hair. The gaggle of cheerleaders burst into laughter. Moments later a mesh of brown hair was hurled into the stands.

Seconds later Terri turned and ran out of the stadium.

Back in the present Clay said, You wanna just give me the hundred an well get some breakfast?

You quittin?

Not gonna make it up on that last hole.

Not the way youre playin, agreed Hank.

Heads not in the game.

Hank shrugged. Deal.

Strolling back to the hotel Clay said, You remember the Seymour game back in 88?

You bet, said Hank, he remembered every detail of his glory season. whupped their asses -32-0.

Yeah I was on the bench all night.

That was my year bro.

Sure was. You remember Debbie at that game?

Hank smiled. He remembered Debbie all through their senior year. All through high school hed chased her. Before shed always dated older guys but that year he had her and hed kept her ever since. Theyd become the schools golden couple and he had a never fading vision of her under the lights cheering him on looking hotter than hell in her cute little uniform. He couldnt remember exactly what shed done at the Seymour game but he remembered the ride back. That night hed screwed her in the back of his Camero RS, under the stars just off highway 82.

She was lookin hot.

Clay nodded.

You remember a girl called Terri?

Nope.

That figured. Hank Thrill Hill would have been concentrating on the game, not the antics of the bitchy cheerleaders on the sidelines. Whats more Hank had always been blind to his girls Queen Bitch reputation.

This Terri girl did somethin to piss Debbie off, I guess.

Hank chuckled. That woulda been dumb back then.

Sure was, ol Debbie threw her hairdo into the stands

Like Dr Pepper, whats the worst that can happen? laughed Hank.

The two men continued their morning stroll; the Dr Pepper ads summed up their high school experience perfectly. Around them sprinklers were kicking into life. Keeping the greens green was a constant, and expensive, battle for the Doral Hotel & Golf resort.

Im worried about this Jenny Debbie spat from last night.

You threw a game of golf worryin about those two?

Just remember how things used to be with Debbie and Im kinda worried about Jenny.

The hell for? countered Hank. Ya think Debbies gonna do somethin stupid at the Auto Dealers Awards? Trust me that gals gonna be on her best behaviour tonight, you only get inducted into the Hall of Fame once ya know. One day you might be. Clay gulped but didnt say anything. Hank continued, No way bro. Ill betcha ol Debs has clean forgotten all about yesterday.

Sure hope so.

No sweat. Ill have a word with her too if it makes ya happy.

Thanks Hank!

You betnow Ill take my cash.


Like Jenny, Debbie could never be considered a deep thinker. Indeed, shes never really been considered a thinker at all. But after the stinging comments of the previous day she was thinking. Shed actually gotten up early and headed down for the hotel gym. Gyms were a place Debbie always tried to go to, she had a subscription to the Active gym back home, but other things just always seemed to stop her actually going. Like a quick frappuccino at Starbucks, or a treat from 7-11 or just a plain ol trip to Market Street. Pretty much anything beat the gym.

Five minutes into a leisurely workout on the treadmill Debbie focused on her reflection in the mirrors that ran along the wall of the gym. With her hair tied into a simple pony tail, no make-up and a little sweat the view wasnt what Debbie liked to see; she looked every bit the chubby yummy mommy she was. 

oh Gawd this machine sucksIm outta breath alredy an its only been five minutesten to freakin goohmiGod thought Debbie.

Working away on the step machine Debbie could feel the excess lbs jiggle ever so slightly. She wasnt outright fat but all around there was that coating of extra padding with most of her extra weight resting around her butt, hips and thighs. Over the years shed grown into an overly ripe, voluptuous pair.

how am I ever gonna lose my big butt? mused Debbie how did I get this big? What was that thingy Jenny said last nightfeeder or what not? Is Hank a feederI dunnobut he keeps sayin that stuff about meat and dogshe sure seems to like me like I am between the sheetsso why am I workin out? thought Debbie.

Debbie glanced down at the timer, nine minutes to go. She was seriously tempted to just get off the damn machine, go up to her room, take a shower and head down for breakfast. Six minutes exercise and she had a hankering for some pancakes and syrup. 

That was before Jenny stepped into the gym. 

Dressed in her skimpy little outfit Jenny was at home. She spent several hours a day in the gym and was a good 50lbs lighter than Debbie as a result. Her normally spectacular big hair was tied back into a practical pony tail and she looked like the picture perfect gym hottie. A smirk held across her face as she patted the older blondes widened posterior. Trying to lose some of this?

Ouch! squealed Debbie.

Thats a wussy workout.

Debbie tried to catch her breath. It works for me

Like hell it does, laughed Jenny with another pat to the posterior you need to run that ass off.

Huh?

Before Debbie could object the slender little gym rat reached across and clicked program 9  severe hill climb. Then she pressed the lock button.

Enjoy.

Nooooo!

What happened next was painful for the outta shape blonde. Rapidly the machine began to speed up, the program shifting gears from a slow and steady tick over to a full out hill climb. Beads of sweat began to run down blondies smooth, botoxed forehead. As her chubby legs struggled to keep pace Debbie gasped for breath. Across her stomach a stitch was stetting in.

Slow it down! gasped Debbie.

Itll do ya good.

Frantically Debbie pressed buttons on the machine; never technically minded she panicked. The machine was getting faster and faster and before long all she could do was hold on. Debbie considered jumping off but imagined the looks shed be getting from all the cute guys in the gym. Instead she battled on, sweating more and more as the seconds ticked by.

Oh mi God! gasped Debbie.

You okay? queried a hunky guy walking past.

Debbies initial reaction was to play it cool, but the guy wasnt that hot and the stitch was painful.

Ummmohhhhcan youoooooooofffffffffffffffturn it off?

The guy smiled; the curvy blonde MILF looked ready to collapse. Reaching over he pressed the unlock button then powered the machine off. Gasping for breath Debbie felt the machine slow down.

Tttttttttttthanks. 

No sweat.

Uuuuuuuuuggghhhhhhhhh! moaned Debbie.

Her feet were wobbly, glancing round the gym she fixed Jenny with the evil eye. This woman had screwed around with Debbie Hill for the last time. Then she felt the stitch again. Placing her hand across her middle Debbie walked slowly out of the gym and back towards her room. She needed to lie down.

Loser, chuckled Jenny to herself.


The lobby was getting busy. Couples were walking to and from the breakfast bar, guys were heading out for an early round of golf and hotel staff was getting to work. The Doral Hotel & Golf Resort had woken up for another day. Half way across the lobby Debbie realized how dreadful she looked. Normally shed have showered and fixed herself up before venturing out in public, but after the humiliation of the treadmill shed just wanted to get the hell out of Dodge.

In her too tight gym shorts with her belly pooching over her waistband she was showing off all her excess big time. So she was horrified to hear a familiar voice shout across the foyer.

Hey there Mrs Hill bellowed Jeff Rockenburger.

Ummmmerrrhi Jeff

Aware she looked hot, sweaty and fat Debbie forced a smile. Jeff was a guy who should only be seeing her when she was fully dolled up and picture perfect. Not hot and sweaty from the gym.

From the way his eyes were working along her plumped up figure Jeff didnt seem to mind. They were resting on the glimpse of plump, fake tanned belly. Debbie tugged her t-shirt down to hide it. 

Im here early, began Jeff with an air of self importance. To begin preparations for the Awards. As senior Vice-President Im an important man.

I betcha are Jeffy sugar, said Debbie in her best drawl as she fought to catch her breath.

Jeff smiled, his eyes resting where they had last time on her breasts. Wearing a sweat coated t-shirt he could make out every detail. They were huge, oversized and improbably firm in contrast to the rest of her figure; a serious pair of implants. Eventually he managed to tear his eyes from her mammaries and glanced at his gold Rolex wristwatch.

That said I guess Ive time for breakfast, you care to join me?

UmmmI was gonna get a shower an fix myself up first, Ive just been to the gym an all.

So I see.

Then Debbie thought about the pancakes. Next she considered how important Jeff Rockenburger was; he had the hots for her so best to keep him sweet. You never knew what he could offer next.

I can be real quick if you wanna wait?

Jeff couldnt get enough of Debbie Hill so he nodded. Ill wait for you said Jeff.

Aw thats sooooooo sweet.

Thats the kinda guy I am.

Sitting himself down Jeff watched as delicious Debbies juicy booty disappeared into the elevator. Since his visit up to Hills Autoplex, Jeff had never had the owners bootylicious blonde wife out of his head. It was a situation Jeff was happy with. As he went through the motions of his everyday existence  the office, the daily commute, golf with his buddies and sex with his wife  she was always there. Those soft, sexy, over the top curves were driving him crazy. 

So he sat in the foyer and waited. Fortunately he had nothing better to do; the Auto Dealers Awards was run by an event management company. He was just there on the off chance of meeting The Debbie and hed gotten lucky.

Stepping into her room Debbie took a deep breath. Her husband was sprawled across the room watching ESPN. 

Just kicked Clays ass again. shouted Hank.

Big deal! His skinny ass wifes a total bitch!

Shes cute.

Shes a freakin bitch an Im gonna kick her butt real bad soon.

I could watch you two in a cat fight. chuckled Hank.

Stop bein a jerk Hank, snapped Debbie as she stormed into the bathroom an you can get yourself downstairs cos that dork Jeff thingymajigs waitin for me down stairs.

Waitin for you?

Yeah, Debbie poked her head out of the bathroom door he has a thing for me

You aint

In his dreams. You wanna go down and talk to him?

Nope, Ill let you do that honey. Im thinkin about my speech tonight. Whatcha think I should say?

Debbie rolled her eyes. 

I reckon ya should say that your brothers new wifes a total bitch.

Yeah Ill be sure to mention that.

The bathroom door slammed shut and Hank returned his focus on the TV. The Mavericks had won last night and he was watching the highlights. Not that he thought much of ice hockey; just something he watched when he couldnt find any football or baseball. He was still watching when Debbie, dressed in a tube top and a pair of skin tight designer jeans, padded across the room, slipped into her heels and headed out. 


Heading back from the gym Jenny was feeling satisfied. Shed had a good workout, guys had been gawking at her tight little body all round the gym and Debbie Hill had almost died of a heart attack on the treadmill. Jenny smiled wickedly; she enjoyed putting that pompous fat ass in her place. 

Male gazes followed her as she padded along the corridors and across into the lobby. Jenny Hill was a devastatingly sexy woman. Everything about her was just absolute perfection; from her glowing skin to her improbably large and firm breasts to her toned physique. Even in a pony tail her blonde hair was radiant and glowing. She looked every bit like a rich guys second wife.

Across the lobby, however, attention divided. Jenny frowned; she was used to being the centre. Next her eyes rested on Debbie Hill. Shed just stepped out of the elevator.

Bitch.

Jeff Rockenburger, meanwhile, had eyes for only Debbie. He liked his women curvy and she put a capital C into curvy. Hell, Debbie Hill was curvy in capital letters in bold with an exclamation mark. CURVY!

Hello again Mrs Hill.

Call me Debbie, sugar, like I told ya last time.

You betby the way you look amazing.

Thanks sweetie, now lets get some breakfast. I went to the gym this mornin an Im hankerin for some pancakes.

Then pancakes you shall have. 

Following on half a step behind Jeff allowed his eyes to rest on her prime rump. With each step he could see the painted on denim stretch taut as it fought for real estate with those sweet, sweet cheeks. 

Meanwhile Debbie had fixed the younger blonde with her big brown eyes. Her considerable ego had taken a big bruising at the young pretenders hands, but the former head cheerleader was ready to fight back. Experience taught her the way to get under another womans skin was to pick at their faults. Seeing as Jenny didnt have any she could find then Debbie decided to just make some up. That had always worked well for her in the past.

Hey Jenny she snapped ya gotta tell me somethin.

What.

Howd ya keep them chicken fillets of yours straight on the treadmill?

Jenny instinctively ran her hands up to her store bought breasts. Before Clay had bought her implants shed been naturally flat chested. But now she was a very full C cup.

Hardly, countered Jenny.

Just look a lot bigger than what they did at ya weddin. She paused and turned to Jeff they look like falsies to you Jeffy babe?

Ummmm 

Dont be stupid, hissed Jenny. Theyre as real as yours are.

Debbie winked.

Mine are plenty real.

Like hell they are.

They really are attached to me. chirped Debbie. Not like yours.

At least my ass doesnt go into a different zip code.

Loadsa guys love my cute ass, laughed Debbie. Dontcha Jeffy babe?

Absolutely, he rushed before he had time to think.

For the first time that weekend Jenny felt under pressure. Debbie Hill was stood looking up and down just itching to find her flaws. Nervously Jenny tugged her blonde hair. She had her secrets to keep.

I gotta go.

Dont ya want some breakfast? drawled Debbie.

No, returned the retreating Jenny.

With a puzzled look across her face Debbie watched Mrs. Hill Jr. storm across the foyer. Shed just hit a nerve there. Debbie knew Jennys boobs were implants, just like hers. They had that overly firm, unnaturally perfect look she loved so much. But something about Jenny was seriously fake; the hasty retreat proved that. Watching closely Debbie watched as the younger blonde paused at the elevator door, looked in the mirror and adjusted her hair ever so slightly. A ghost of a smile crossed Debbies face.

You okay Debbie? said Jeff.

A lot better than I have been Jeffy sugar laughed Debbie. Now lets get some pancakes.

You bet.

Sat down with a stack of pancakes Debbies blonde brain was finally kicking into gear. Over the years shed softened from her high school Queen Bitch form, drifting instead into the easy life. She had her son and her daughter and Debbie was happy being a good mom, running round town in her Escalade and looking picture perfect. Somewhere along the way shed become a nice person.

But her bitchy streak was still alive and well when she needed it. Jenny had been mean to her so Debbie was going to kick back big time.

Back in the foyer shed sensed weakness from Jenny, like the high school bully shed once been Debbie knew to home in on weakness. For Jenny it was her hair. Maybe she wore a wig? Debbie couldnt be sure but the next phase was to make something up that would make life very difficult for Jenny.

Its really sad about my sister in law back there, said Debbie in between mouthfuls of pancake.

The blonde with theummmerrr

Falsies, chirped Debbie, licking syrup off her pink glossy lips.

Indeed.

Its just shes a total phoney but I kinda feel sorry for her.

Why?

Because shes bald. 

Seriously?

Yeah she wears a different wig all the time an I just wondered if ya could tell out there?

No mused Jeff but now you mention it

Debbie smiled. The first seeds were sown. Before the day was done Jenny would wish shed never locked the treadmill onto program 9.


----------



## LuvEmLarge (May 17, 2010)

The latest chapter wetted my appetite even more.


----------



## perelandra357 (May 17, 2010)

This story is a classic. Hopefully it will be available somewhere that does not require multiple downloads. Perelandra357.


----------



## samster (May 22, 2010)

*Chapter 4*

ILLUSTRATION: http://fav.me/d2q64v5

6pm and Hank Hill strode across his spacious suite. At that moment he truly was a man who was playing the game and winning. Not winning like his NFL career could have been but not bad for a supposedly washed up ex-jock. He felt a momentary rush of pride; the business was doing good, his kids seemed to be working out okay and he still had the same wife; quite an achievement in Hanks book.

At that moment the wife in question was sat across from him with an intent focus as she gazed at herself in the mirror, applying the final touches to her make-up. Getting ready for the awards banquet had been an afternoon long project for Debbie. As the years rolled on shed become ever more obsessed with appearance and clinging on to her looks. It was an obsession Hank greatly appreciated. 

Dang it Debra darlin, began Hank thoughtfully. I reckon weve done okay in life. When we first started datin did you reckon wed be here twenty years later?

Huh?

Just thinkin how things have worked out. I mean here we are, me about to be inducted into the Texas Auto Dealers Hall of Fame, kids doing great and I reckon weve done good. Im real proud of what weve achieved. Heck, Im proud of you too Debra darlin.

Debbie rolled her eyes. She hated interruptions when she was making herself look beautiful. It was getting harder and harder work as the years rolled on and she needed to focus.

Im doin my freakin make-up.

Gotcha, I was just thinkin about our marriage

Zip it Hank.

Sure thing, shrugged Hank more champagne?

Yeah.

Chocolates?

Yeah.

Hank smiled and walked back over to the mini bar; he loved indulging his wife. He knew full well she had her faults; many of them. But hed grown to love them all. 

Ya know I wouldnt have won this hall of fame deal if it wasnt for you.

I know, replied Debbie in between applying more lip gloss.

Oh?

If it wasnt for me chirped Debbie. Youd be some washed up drunk ex jock in a bar somewhere.

Hey, I aint that bad.

I keep ya busy an all cos I spend all ya money.

Thats true, chuckled Hank.

Stood close her perfume was more intoxicating than a bottle of JD. Her lips and long acrylic finger nails were painted a candy pink that made them look glittering and inviting like bubblegum; sweet and sticky. He wanted desperately to dive into her lips, to immerse himself in their wetness, to feel her plumped up softness, to

Your gonna be madder than hell but I cant stop myself.

Whaaa

He gripped her shoulder, spun her round and planted a deep kiss on her pink, glossy and pouting lips.

Jeeze Hank! snapped Debbie I spent hours gettin that right

Quit ya bitchin!

At that Hank grabbed hold and tried to haul her up out of her chair. Back in their high school days hed been able to scoop her up like she weighed nothing. Now he was in much worse shape and she was a lot heavier. He took another deep breath and tried again.

Stop it! laughed Debbie. I need to diet.

Like hell you do.

You like me fat?

Maybe I do, chuckled Hank. Meat is for the man, bone is for the dog.

I hate it when ya say that.

Whatever.

Standing up Debbie planted a kiss on his lips and headed over to the king sized bed. Hank followed on. Ten minutes later and her make-up was in need of more than a touch up.


Several rooms along and Clay and Jenny Hill were making their own preparations for the evenings banquet. Jennys attention to her look at matched that of Debbies but her encounter down in the foyer had sown seeds of doubt in her head. It was like Debbie had laser eyes and could see straight at her secrets. Nervously shed munched through a box of chocolates as she prepared her make-up.

Jeeze, your hungry, said Clay as he eyed the empty box.

Debbie Hill is a stuck up, pompous fat ass! snapped Jenny in response.

Eatin like that you will be too.

Im stressed! pouted Jenny.

You go fightin with Debbie and youll be even more stressed. That gal has a mean streak a country mile wide.

She said I wore chicken fillets.

You did till I bought you those, said Clay, cupping his wifes plentiful breasts.

Thats not the point.

Just ignore her bitchin and play nice.

But what if she found about

How the hell could she? Just stop baitin the woman and keep ya hair on.

That isnt funny.

It kinda thought it was.

Jackass!

With that he strolled on into the bathroom; he needed to get changed. Clay gulped. He was trying to play it cool but he was worried. Thoughts of the Seymour game back in 88 stayed in his mind. What if history repeated itself? What could he do?


9pm and the banquet hall at the Doral Hotel was full as the Texas Auto Dealer Awards began. The hall was an imposing structure on the west wing of the resort, able to seat 3000 and overlooking the vast bowl that was Texas Motor Speedway. The stands could seat over 150,000, making the NASCAR race the second largest spectator event after the Indy 500. At that moment the vast structure was empty. The bright sun was setting over the plains, peeking out over the stands of the speedway and blasting through the tinted windows of the hall. In the middle of a Texas summer no man made structure could beat the sun.

Gradually the hall was filling up with dealership owners and managers in sharp suits spoke loudly about good deals, sales figures and the state of the economy. 

Took a hell of a deal with these Hummers, bought em at some auction over in Tyler and sold the suckers up in Big D for 50% mark up. Sweet deal Ill tell ya.

Thats nothin, countered another. I made a slick 50k on Caddy to some numb nuts baseball pro

Dang thats a deal!

Only dumb asses play baseball.

For guys who couldnt make it at football, chipped in Hank. Not like me.

Yeah you were a real big shot in high school, smirked the other guy.

Big shot here too, gettin inducted into the hall of fame. How many times you been inducted Davey ol boy?

I dont go for that kinda thing.

Sure ya dont.

Alongside them pretty wives stood sipping sweet champagne and chattering about kids, home improvements and what the other women were wearing.

Savannahs such a cute kid, chirped Debbie. She won Little Miss Wichita Falls and said I was the best mom in the world. She was soooooooo adorable

Or

we had a new pool fitted over the winter just in time for summer. Its so awesome lounging out and workin on my tan. Its the biggest pool in our subdivision.

Or 

Did ya see Trisha Johnstone? Her butt is waaaaaaaaaaay too big for that dress

Or

have you seen Jenny Hills hair, it looks kinda like a wig.

To her satisfaction Jenny had decided that she was the hottest wife at the party. It helped that she was at least ten years younger and 25lbs lighter than most of the competition. Her tight little figure was shown off to perfection in a short black dress, scooping down low around her breast implants and tight across her butt. An angelically pretty face was crowned by a glowing, dazzling show of big brassy blonde hair. Every step she took Jenny was turning heads; lustful looks from the men and catty venom from their fat wives. 

Ladies, ya shoulda steered clear of the dessert bar, snickered Jenny to herself.

Taking another glass of champagne Jenny forced a smile as Debbie appeared. Unlike Jenny , Debbie was showing off a fully plumped up figure. Her explosively oversized curves were packed tightly into a shinny avocado green pencil skirt with matching corset top. Jenny guessed the corset top was necessary to hide her belly and she could clearly make out those tell tale girdle bulges around her fat thighs. The top was so tight around her middle Jenny was sure she could make out the outlines of a deep belly button.

Along way from your cheerleading weight, thought Jenny to herself.

Hey Jenny, chirped Debbie.

Hi Debbie. 

Then Jenny felt the evenings first insecurity pang. There would be many more to come. All the other fat little wives had enviously eyed up her perfect figure, but Debbies big brown eyes had shot like heat seeking missiles straight to her hair. Instead of a look of envy Debbie had a smug smile across her face to rival Jennys.

Love ya wig. said Debbie.

What?

Said I love ya wig, you gotta tell me where ya got it cos I could wear it to like a fancy dress party or somethin. I always go as Marilyn Monroe cos Im so hot, an curvy an blonde an Hank loves it

Im not wearing a wig, snarled Jenny.

Why deny it if its not true?

Im NOT wearing one!

Debbie winked.

Ya sure are, turning to the brunette next to her Debbie added, hey Dana, dontcha reckon Jennys wig is totally amazin, almost like its real.

The brunette gazed up at Jennys hair. Truth was it looked totally real; impossible to tell. But then Dana herself was another well fed trophy wife and anxious for something to bring the skinny bitch down a peg or two. She, like most the other women, was tired of watching Jenny strut around as the events resident hottie.

Ummmmalmost real. mused Dana.

Ya can tell with little things added Debbie.

So true.

Jenny felt her face flush red. If shed been brighter she might have thought of some kind of comeback but as it was she stood like a deer gazing into oncoming car headlights. Jenny Hill may not have been naturally blonde but she was most definitely blonde in spirit.

UmmmmIm gonna find Clay.

Sure thing, said Debbie.

She watched Jenny wiggle away, an evil smile across her face. This was like high school and Debbie had her claws into Jenny. Next to her Dana waited until the younger blonde was out of earshot before saying:

Are ya serious about that wiggy thing?

Debbie nodded.

Yeah, shes my new sister in law. Kinda sad really.

Id kill for her figure, sighed Dana.

Nooooooooo, her figures awesome, save for the chicken fillets.

She has chicken fillets?

Yeah but thats not all. Its like shes totally bald, thats why she wears a wig.

For real?

Oh yeah. 

Dana would have continued her gossip if Jeff Rockeburger hadnt stepped forward. Since arriving at the function hed been standing himself at various strategic points where he could best soak up Debbie Hills figure. There was a lot to soak up. 

Jeff liked his women plump and curvy; just pushing them into fat territory. Over the years hed learned the former cheerleaders and beauty queens dealt with the extra lbs in different way. One half wore clothes a size up in an attempt to hide all those bulges, whilst the other half went into denial and squeezed their excess into outfits that had fitted many, many cheesecakes ago. Much to Jeffs satisfaction Debbie Hill was very much in denial. One powerful sneeze and she was going to blow that corset top clean in two. 

He snuck another peek.

Hey Jeffy babe, said Debbie. You okay?

Ummmyes.

Jeff tried to collect himself.

I see your sister in laws wearing a different hair-do, mused Jeff, using the comment as an excuse to gawk at the other Mrs. Hill.

Yeah, nodded Debbie.

Its a totally obvious wig, stated Dana.

I wouldnt say obvious, returned Jeff. At least not until you know.

I knew first time I saw her

Debbie smirked. Spreading rumours about people was fun, particularly people who locked your treadmill on Program 9. Squinting she looked closer at Jennys hair. It was hard to tell but maybe it was even true that Jenny wore a wig? That opened up even more possibilities


Clay was stood by the bar drinking with a guy called Justin. It turned out Justin was the son of another guy who owned a dealership in Beaumont. They were having the conversation two slightly drunk guys have who hardly know each other but have a lot in common. Firstly theyd talked about business, next sports and finally theyd focused on women. There was plenty of that on show.

damn shes fine, said Justin as he sipped on his Bud, eyes directed across the hall at Jenny.

Smiling Clay nodded. He could tell the younger man she was his wife but he preferred to hear the praise before he did that. It was a good ego boost. One of the benefits of having a younger second wife.

Ill tell ya thats a tight piece of ass, continued Justin. An she knows how to work it.

You bet.

Ill betcha that gal spends hours on that damn Stairmaster and ya gotta love it.

Oh yeah.

Gotta tell ya man I heard some freaky stuff about her hairI mean thats a wig shes wearin an the gals bald. Me Id never a guessed but I guess if ya look close

Shes my wife, snarled Clay.

Ummmmerrr.sorry man.

Who the hell told ya that?

Ummmm...that blonde MILF with the big ass.

Debbie Hill?

Yeah.

Looking across the hall Clay focused on Debbie. She was stood with a gaggle of other wives, laughing and whispering in anothers ear. The other woman laughed and glanced over at Jenny. Clay gulped. Debbie Hills body language had changed.

Over the years Clay had watched how Debbie had grown softer, dumber and more passive. Like a fat kitten shed gotten to the point where all shed wanted was to have her tummy tickled and a steady stream of treats. Hed got used to Debbie standing by Hank, nodding and smiling in all the right places and letting her husband do the work. But at that moment she was working the room. Instead of just playing dumb and looking pretty she was back in Queen Bitch mode. Clay paused and thought about Dr Pepper  whats the worst that can happen?

Shit!

You okay man?

YeahI gotta go.

With that Clay strode across the hall towards Hank; the one person in the room who could reign in his bitchy wife. Clay had a situation to control before the worst happened. The worst could be very bad for Jenny.


----------



## plussauvage (May 26, 2010)

Love this story, one of your best. Looking forward to the next chapter. Great illustrations as well, and love the dynamic between Hank and Debbie.


----------



## samster (May 30, 2010)

*Chapter 5*

ILLUSTRATION: http://fav.me/d2qpuxi

Eventually Clay caught up with Hank. He was in the final stages of a long monologue when Clay managed to pull him away. 

so I tell ya it was a sure fire deal I got myself inducted in the Hall of Fame. Fifteen years my dealerships been the best rated dealership in town. Now that asshole Paddison tried to take me on but I whupped his ass, just like I did the Panthers back in the state game of 88, which I won with that pass to

It was quite a forceful pull to the arm that finally moved him on; Hank in a boastful monologue that had lead to football could go on for some time.

You need to get that damned wife of yours under control, said Clay once they were out of earshot.

Like hell I do.

Shes spreadin all kind of stupid rumours about my Jenny.

Hank shrugged. Like what?

Likeummmlikeshe wears a wig.

Does she?

Thats not the point. And she said shes bald.

Is she?

No!

Then why would Debs say it?

She made it up just like she used to at High School. Remember Cheryl DeSotto?

Nope.

Hank smiled and looked across the hall. Jenny had retreated to the corner. Hed spent the afternoon listening to his wife rant about Jenny Hills antics in the gym and he figured she was due a little ribbing. Then he thought about what his wife could do. Subtlety wasnt Debbies strong suit and things could get ugly. Debbie wouldnt stop until Jenny was well and truly out of action. Way I see it is your woman needs to say sorry to Debs.

Why the hell would she do that? questioned Clay.

Did your woman tell you about program nine in the gym?

No

So Hank told his brother all about program nine. Five minutes later Clay understood what was happening and that Jenny had been playing with fire. Now she was getting burned.

Jeeze

Thing is ol Debs can be made to forget about that real quick.

How?

Get your little lady over here, kiss Debs ass some an shell be right as rain.

Thats it?

Twenty years of marriage and I know what works. Trust me little bro, get that gal of yours to take ol Debs to the chocolate fountain. Best way to keep her sweet.

Clay glanced across the hall at the plumped up figure of Debbie Hill and nodded. No doubt with those extra lbs Debbie had a sweet tooth. Quietly he wondered how much his brothers preferred method of keeping her happy had contributed to all that pork?

For her part Debbie had moved towards the chocolate fountain without encouragement. She was trying to think of a discreet way of stuffing herself with the sweet, creamy chocolate. It was a source of some embarrassment for the former head cheerleader and homecoming queen that shed let herself get so fat. Beneath her skin tight party dress a heavy duty girdle and waist clincher was creaking and straining as it battled to keep her hourglass figure in check. Biting her candy pink lips Debbie could resist no longer and began her wiggle towards the sinful chocolate fountain.

Her heart sank as a familiar voice interrupted her:

Hi Debbie.

Jenny! What do you want?

Jenny forced a smile and held out a champagne bottle. Clay got me this and I kinda thought we could head over to the chocolate fountain.

Ummmm

Debbies blonde head spun. Was this another dig at her? Or was Jenny trying to kiss and make up? After Program 9 Debbie didnt fancy making friends. But then her big brown eyes rested on the bottle of Moet and then she thought about the chocolate. Chocolate and champagne was too good to turn down.

Itll be fun, added Jenny.

Yeah I guessgimme a glass.

Jenny smiled and poured a glass of fizzy champagne. Clearly the route to Debbie Hills heart was through her stomach.

Over by the chocolate fountain and Justin had decided he liked this job. A student at Texas A&M he was supplementing his beer money by working part time jobs in catering. He had gigs at the Cowboys Stadium, the speedway and the many hotels that made up wealthy North Dallas. Hed been doing the work close on a year and quickly learned the chocolate fountain was the best gigit always attracted the ladies.

Hey girls what can I getcha? he said, flashing his best smile as the two Mrs Hills approached.

Slightly tipsy from all the champagne Debbie surveyed the cute college boy and winked. Lotsa stuff you can get me sugar!

Justin smiled; he loved the flirty, plump and self indulgent MILFs. 
Jenny laughed. Cougar Debbie!

Yeah baby, she laughed before greedily dunking her first strawberry into the fountain and taking a bite 

Thesere awesome!

Jenny followed on. The gym toned beauties first reaction was to recoil at the sight of all that chocolate. In a few dunks she could destroy all her hours in the gym; particularly after the box of chocolates in the afternoon. But Jenny couldnt resist. She dunked a long, manicured finger into the chocolate and licked it off. It was sweet, creamy, gooey and oh so decedent. Rapidly Jenny grabbed a strawberry and dunked that.

Ummmmits good, she purred.

U-huh, mumbled Debbie between her own mouthfuls.

Ive totally got a sweet tooth, said Jenny.

Me too!

With some amusement Justin watched as the two blondes swooned over the chocolate. He always wondered what powers chocolate possessed over beautiful women; for some strange reason they always went loopy over the stuff. Maybe some kind of hot chick reaction; it was the best explanation Justin could manage. He was a C student.

Hey sugar!

Justin smiled, the plumper, older blonde with the amazing breasts was waving him over. Yes?

Weve gotta question for ya sugar. 

Shoot.

Aw Gawd hes soooooooooo cute, giggled an increasingly drunk Debbie.

Whats ya name? said Jenny.

Justin.

Thats cute.

My sons best friends called Justin, added Debbie.

Is he as hot as this Justin?

Hes a cutie.

Oh my God Debbie! laughed Jenny. You check out your sons friends!

Hes eighteen! An he receiver on the team an we do team parties an

Justin cleared his throat. He was getting embarrassed. Shall I get you ladies some more champagne?

Sure thing, nodded Jenny.

Wooooooohooooooooooooo!

As the cute college boy walked over towards the bar Debbie pulled her eyes away from his butt and reached across to the equally engrossed Jenny. It was time to cement their new relationship. Reaching for the younger womens spectacular blonde hair she tugged gently yet firmly.

What that! gasped Jenny, her eyes popping wide open.

Cos were sister in laws an all whispered Debbie. Were gonna be friends cos Hank an Clay get on an I love Hank.

Dont pull my hair that hard. 

I aint gonna pull it off continued Debbie but I will if ya keep bein a bitch to me cos you better believe Im gonna kick your scrawny little butt any time I want.

Ummmm

We can be awesome friends but

What the hell made you tell everyone I was bald? 

I made it up.

Bitch.

Thats for freakin sure.

Jenny gulped. Her instinct was to run but she figured Debbie had a grip that would leave her clutching a mesh of blonde hair. Never a hero Jenny didnt fancy her chances. With 50lbs on her and a mean streak Debbie had the edge.

Sorry, whispered Jenny.

Say it louder, snapped Debbie with another tug.

Sorry Debbie.

Thank you so much, purred Debbie before releasing her sister in law.

You didnt have to do that.

Sure I did. Ive seen the way Clay looks at ya an I reckon Im gonna have you around for years to come so ya had to understand Im the Queen Bitch of the Hill family.

You think Clay really loves me? 

Debbie rolled her eyes. Yeah like totally! Now lets get some more chocolate

Awesome.

Welcome to the family.

Ummmmthanks.

With a sly smile Debbie watched her sister in law dunk strawberries in chocolate. The way she was eating through that it wouldnt be long before she grew a figure more like the other Hill family ladies.

*Epilogue*

Several months later, late afternoon and Jeff Rockeburger was walking the jet bridge at Dallas Fort Worth Airport towards the small turbo prop aircraft. It was the final stages of the Texas summer and it was still baking hot and Jeff was sweating. He could feel his collar tight around his neck and a bead of salt sweat was dripping down his forehead. The sweat wasnt just because of the heat. He was heading back to Wichita Falls.

As senior vice president at the Texas Auto Dealers Association hed made a point of heading back to Hills Autoplex to do some follow up work. Normally hed have sent some underling but with the thought of Debbie still at the forefront hed decided to make the trip himself. Maybe shed take him out to Starbucks again?

I sure hope so, he mused.

Settling down in his seat Jeff watched as the small group of passengers filed on. They were the usual mix you find on an afternoon American Eagle flight; tired looking guys in suits, army guys going home and rich college kids. Grudgingly Jeff admitted he fitted clean into the tired guy in a suit category.

Then his eyes rested on the blonde. He gulped and the sweating started again. 

Oh my

He couldnt stop himself gawking as she made her way down the aisle. She was a hot, compact little lady in her late twenties with a spectacular mesh of blonde hair wearing a pair of skin tight jeans. All of which was enough to gain a mans attention. But what really got Jeff going was that shed obviously recently gained weight.

Those jeans were just bit too tight, slight love handles were beginning to bulge and her tube top revealed a beginner belly.  Her pretty face was softening slightly and as she sat in the seat across Jeff couldnt help wondering how long it would before she clean gave up on those jeans and went up a size.

Not long Ill bet

Ten minutes later and the small aircraft was climbing up above the Fort Worth suburbs and heading out onto its westerly journey. Jeff risked another peek at the blonde. She was reading a glossy celebrity magazine. Desperate to say something Jeff cleared his throat and said, Excuse me, do I know you from somewhere?

Jenny looked up from her magazine and frowned. He did look kinda familiar. UmmmmI dunno.

Jeff tore his eyes away from her chest and down to her ticket stub. He read the word Hill.

Ah youre not related to the Hills of Hills Autoplex are you?

Yeah

Ah so you know Debbie?

Shes my sister in law. Im goin over to hang out with he some, ya know a short break an stuff

So shes meeting you at the airport?

I guess.

Excellent!

Jeff settled back in his seat, turned to look out of the window and smiled. He could take both of them to Starbucks?


----------



## AngelStryker (Jun 1, 2010)

Great story as always, samster. But I think you might've made a slight error about Texas Motor Speedway

Bristol Motor Speedway has the most seating out of any NASCAR track with 250,000.


----------



## samster (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comment - much appreciated!

On the topic of Texas Motor Speedway it has a capacity of 191,000 and Bristol has 165,000. I'm a big motor sports fan and have been to both. Texas is a HUGE facility - it just sort of pops up out of the plains. Bristol, however, is like a tiny bowl in a valley with the most amazing seating capacity. 

Sorry to waffle about racing but my project is to visit all major facilities in the US and Europe...every man's gotta have a hobby


----------



## Mac5689 (Jun 1, 2010)

samster said:


> Thanks for the comment - much appreciated!
> 
> On the topic of Texas Motor Speedway it has a capacity of 191,000 and Bristol has 165,000. I'm a big motor sports fan and have been to both. Texas is a HUGE facility - it just sort of pops up out of the plains. Bristol, however, is like a tiny bowl in a valley with the most amazing seating capacity.
> 
> Sorry to waffle about racing but my project is to visit all major facilities in the US and Europe...every man's gotta have a hobby



According to Nascar.com Bristol has 160,000 seats and Texas has 159,585. But you are wrong, Indy has the most seating of any track Nascar goes to with 250,000+ seats


----------



## samster (Jun 2, 2010)

Your right there - Indy is the biggest



Mac5689 said:


> According to Nascar.com Bristol has 160,000 seats and Texas has 159,585. But you are wrong, Indy has the most seating of any track Nascar goes to with 250,000+ seats


----------

